# These Are A Few Of My Favourite Things



## irishmist (Dec 13, 2005)

I figured it was about time to make a threadwith all my loves. Since my camera has become an appendage,there are quite a few! Some have already been posted but Ineeded a place for them all to rest. Hope you enjoy!

Susan

This was Cleo's first picture, she loved the cat so much, probably agood thing that that the cat had no claws and hardly anyteeth. RIP Precious







Pez's favourite place to take a nap, and still is much to Cleo's chagrin!






Pez sitting pretty






Will the real Cadbury Bunny please stand up






Look at the size of those feet!






Gracie caught stealing the dandelion greens








The litterbox not just for pooping anymore!






This carrot juice has such a kick!






Mommy should never have left this on the floor






Pez the duck herder!






An unexpected arrival






Bunny or Puppy you decide!






A feeding frenzy!






You talking to me?






Putting some effort into cuddling






Gracie a study in gray






Hey Sapphire does that nose glow in the dark?






Cleo stealing the baby's food






Doing their best Apollo impression!






Anwyn the new addition to the family.






Chowing down






It's been a really long day!






Waiting patiently for Santa






Anwyn's Christmas sweater.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 13, 2005)

Baby!





What cute bunnies! Do you have 4 or 5 total? Do they all get along?


----------



## Lissa (Dec 13, 2005)

Your bunnies are GORGEOUS! I especially like Gracie.


----------



## irishmist (Dec 13, 2005)

Jordiwes: I have 5 rabbits, Cleo andPez are bonded. Gracie and Sapphire are Mother and Daughterand are bonded. Anwyn is the newest and is partially bondedwith Gracie and Sapphire.

Lissa: Thankyou, I like her too LOL , she is a handful


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 13, 2005)

You have a wonderful bunny family


----------



## KatyG (Dec 13, 2005)

Aww they are all lovely. The one with Pez asleepunder cleo is so funny. I love the cat and the rabbit cuddledtogether too,that's unusual. My cats were alwaysslightly scared of bunnies. I think my neighbour traumatised them whenthey were little, they met her giant bunny who was biggerthan them!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

Great idea, Irishmist!

I _really_ appreciate you posting all the bunnies that will be moving to Tucker Town early 2006. 

:yes:



-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 13, 2005)

What adorable bunnies. love the pictures and can't wait for more!


----------



## irishmist (Dec 13, 2005)

Carolyn:

Prepaid or C.O.D.?

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2005)

Aawww, what a lovey bunch of bunnies. I loveSapphire's little white nose - very kissable. How is Anwyn gettingalong with Sapphire and Gracie?

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> Carolyn:
> 
> Prepaid or C.O.D.?
> 
> Susan


ahahahah! :rofl:

You would be a mess without youre bunch!

That picture of Anwyn flopped over on her side is the best !


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 13, 2005)

:great:I'm so glad you started this Susan. I've missed seeing pics of your kids. 

I love all of them but this one is priceless.






Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

irishmist wrote:


> Carolyn:
> 
> Prepaid or C.O.D.?
> 
> Susan





:note: Raindrops on Roses

and Pez under Cleo...

Cadbury, Gracie and warm babes to cuddle...

Anwyn and Sapphi're playing with strings...

These are a few of My Favorite Things...

:note:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

Waiting on Santa...I love it!!!! :colors:


----------



## irishmist (Dec 14, 2005)

I love that song Carolyn... has been singing it all night... do I have to pay you a copywrite fee?

The pic of Anwyn sound asleep is a fave of mine too, she is such a love.

Cleo sits under that tree every morning when the sun comesthru. Problem is that she throws my christmas bears all overthe room. I think she thinks they are competition for a placein Santa's heart.

Susan


----------



## bluebird (Dec 14, 2005)

great pictures,i just loaded some of mine on photo bucket.i will of course have to take new ones.bluebird


----------



## jessisdad (Jan 27, 2006)

*RO STAFF wrote:*


>





> YesI have. She is onto bigger and better things.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 27, 2006)

Aww your buns are so cute! 

Do you have any more pictures of Cleo? She looks alot like my rabbit Pepperfrom the pictures you do have.


----------

